# Surge belly milker pail/pulsators



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought it off of Ebay thinking I would turn it into a goat milker. Being a milker-newbie I didn't think that's 4 milk lines for my dad to clean, plus a headache for my herd which is on DHIR. :/ I ended up buying a complete bucket milking system easier to adapt for my DHIR needs/ease of cleaning, and no longer need the surge bucket/lid. 

I paid 80.00 off of ebay, plus around 30.00 to ship. It is in good condition, I will need to get pics of it this weekend. 

Pickup in Brooklyn MI OR Lansing MI, or can ship. I would like to get what I paid for it, 80.00, plus shipping which I imagine will be around 25-30.00 again.

I also have 2 pulsators A friend gave me when she found them on the property they purchased. Both are Surge. I have never used them but they fit on the belly milker lid. I can throw them in free if you're the kind to clean/rebuild them, no guarantees they'll work.


----------



## Tex- (May 18, 2014)

If you still have this for sale, would it be possible to get some pictures of it please?


Tex


----------

